# Torpedo Shark/Blue Whale Catfish (Cetopsis coecutiens)!!:O



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

Today I went to Aquapets/Kowloon and I saw a torpedo shark/blue whale catfish! O: It was only labelled as "shark" but I'm pretty sure that it was a blue whale catfish! It was about 3-4" long and they only had one for $78 (couldn't check its dorsal fin yet to sex it). I wish I had a tank big enough to house it . If anyone is interested, you should definitely go check it out! This catfish is quite hard to come by as imports! IT WAS SO AWESOME. 

iBetta


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You can find them @ Big Als from time to time for a cheaper price

and

I am pretty sure that you've read my other post last night....

They are pest to large fish, just like a cookie cutter shark but this is a freshwater version


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Really? O: This is my first time seeing one in all my life! lol
Ya, I did some research on them and they even look cooler now in my eyes *.*. I've never seen any of them in big Al's. Care to tell me which branch it is? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

iBetta said:


> Care to tell me which branch it is?


Scarborough.

Plus, its been reported that these are schooling fish. So housing single ones are not advised.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya i know, they only had 1 available in the store .

Thanks hitch!


----------

